# Longer Power Cord For UN60D7000



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get a longer power cord for the UN60D7000? Samsung doesn't sell them and I don't want to connect it to an extension cord.

This is the cable - http://www.samsungparts.com/Products/Parts_and_Accessories/PID-3903-000598.aspx?model=UN60D7000VF

Thanks


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

How long of a cord do you need? It looks like a standard "figure eight" 2 prong plug; a replacement should not be too hard to find. This looks like it should work.

FWIW- I see NO problem adding an extension cord as long as it's a quality (thick) cord.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Well, that was easy. Thank you. I was making this much harder than it should've been. Should I be concerned about it being polarized or not?

Thanks again.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

MOST power cords made today will only fit one way so that you don't have to worry about polarity.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Ended up getting an $8, 15' figure eight cable from Amazon and it works perfectly. Thanks for the help.


----------

